
Apple laying groundwork for smart glasses - bookofjoe
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-glasses-hints-from-wwdc-2019-2019-6#in-march-the-reliable-apple-analyst-ming-chi-kuo-said-apples-smart-glasses-would-be-mass-produced-in-the-middle-of-next-year-and-marketed-as-an-iphone-accessory-as-the-glasses-would-leverage-the-iphones-computing-and-networking-to-retain-a-lightweight-form-18
======
beautifulfreak
I wonder if they will use this tiny high def LED:
[https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/semiconductors/optoelect...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/semiconductors/optoelectronics/this-microled-display-is-smaller-than-a-
bug)

------
elsewhen
identical submission posted 19 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20160335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20160335)

------
stcredzero
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attack_of_the_Killer_App](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attack_of_the_Killer_App)

